# Busted .NET 2.0



## BitBasher (Nov 12, 2003)

Ok. This is rather involved so here goes.

I recently purchased Visual Studio 2005. Installed it and SQL Server 2005 Developer Edition. Everything worked perfectly. 

Then Windows Update started telling me that there was a "Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 2.0 (KB922770)". However, whenever I tried to download the patch I would get the error "Microsoft .NET Services Installation Utility has encountered a problem and needs to close". This would happen several times a day. I finally got tired of it, so off to the Microsoft Knowledge Base for an answer. I promptly found an article (KB908077) on "How to troubleshoot Microsoft .NET 2.0 Framework 2.0 installation issues". Tried to follow the instructions, but when I uninstalled and tried to reinstall .NET Framework 2.0 it wouldn't reinstall. No matter how hard I tried. It seemed to be crashing because of something to do with System.EnterpriseServices.dll.

The only way that I could get .NET Framework 2.0 back up was to do a system restore.

So, uninstalled Visual Studio 2005 and tried to uninstall SQL Server 2005. When I clicked uninstall in Control Panel/Add Remove Software nothing happened. SQL Server is still there. Shut down SQL Server and tried again, same thing. Tried in Safe Mode, same thing. SQL Server simply will not go away. Tried reinstalling SQL Server and almost immediately get the message "SQL Server setup failed".

So, puting SQL Server aside for awhile, I reinstalled VS 2005 again. Installation went flawlessly, except at the end it told me to check for updates. You guessed it, the infamous "Security Update". Still wouldn't fly.

Then I tried to run VS 2005.

Starts up ok, but when I try to load a program I get the message "Unable to read the project file 'xxxx.vbproj'. Could not load file or assembly 'sorttbls.nlp' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified".

If I try to start a new project I get the message "Could not load file or assembly 'sorttbls.nlp' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified". 

Did a search on the ENTIRE system and sorttbls.nlp is nowhere to be found.

I'm not sure what to do now. Even if I could find the file on the Internet I wouldn't know where to put it, or if it needs to be registered or what.

Any help here would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Dazed and Confused


----------

